# Young Rats



## 1horseygirl123 (Feb 1, 2012)

I am looking for either some new baby (kitten) or young buck rats.
I currently have 2 buck fancy rats which are 1 year and 4 months old.
They live in a massive cage which is connected to a smaller via a long tube. 
I always make sure they have lots of toys to keep them interested and regularly buy and make them. They mean the world to me. Will fill out an application form if needed to. Would keep them in separate cages until old and big enough. If they dont get on I will keep them apart. I always make sure they have a run around and a play ever day. Any breed etc wanted. I live in Levenshulme so nothing more than about 40 mins away. Bought mine from a pet shop and I would rather know where they came from. Happy to pay the wanted amount.
I dont mind if they come from a breeder or are rescued. 
Kindest Regards 
x


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Check out this thread
http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/216915-rescue-female-her-litter-advice-plsx.html

Contact the OP Sammieanne because her rat just had 15 babies and I know she is trying to look for good homes for them


----------



## 1horseygirl123 (Feb 1, 2012)

I have, but if they are in London its a very long journey for the rats to travel !!


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes, I just replied to the other thread lol- I forgot about that!


----------



## 1horseygirl123 (Feb 1, 2012)

If you know or see anything else plz tell me I am desperate !!!!!!!


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

If you look on the fancy rat forum, there are often rats in need of homes.....

fancy rats forum. - North of England

You may have to register on the website to see.

I think I saw that you're in Manchester, in which case there are good breeders and rescues....

Rodent Rescue Manchester (sorry, no link)

Alternatively, you can check out your local RSPCA or contact the NFSR for a list of registered breeders in your area....

[email protected]

Hope this helps!


----------



## 1horseygirl123 (Feb 1, 2012)

LynseyB said:


> If you look on the fancy rat forum, there are often rats in need of homes.....
> 
> fancy rats forum. - North of England
> 
> ...


Okay yeah I have message some breeders but no body has responded :frown:
will have to keep looking !! Thanks


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Breeders can sometimes take a little while to respond, but don't be put off. 

You may have to wait for a litter to be ready anyway, but if you havent heard back in a few days just send another email as they often work full time jobs as well as running a rattery.

Good luck


----------



## 1horseygirl123 (Feb 1, 2012)

LynseyB said:


> Breeders can sometimes take a little while to respond, but don't be put off.
> 
> You may have to wait for a litter to be ready anyway, but if you havent heard back in a few days just send another email as they often work full time jobs as well as running a rattery.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks xx


----------



## secretpennell (Mar 29, 2010)

Try Rhydowen Rodent Refuge. They have young bubs and may be able to arrange transport to near you.


----------



## Kingbuxton13 (Mar 7, 2011)

anyone aware of any north wales based breeders.

I noticed on Preloved there is a listing for Buckley, but you have to be a new member to reply.


----------

